

Emptiness is one of the core philosophies of MUJI design - jamesteow
http://ny.racked.com/archives/2010/11/04/the_superman_and_batman_of_japanese_design_come_together_to_talk_muji.php

======
spitfire
Kenya Hara is one of my favourite designers. Designing Design is of my
personal top 5 business books. He really thinks long term and about quality,
rather than making a quick buck which appeals to me.

My advice to all HN readers, forget the 37signals/internet self help books and
order designing design.

~~~
jamesteow
I can't upvote you enough.

One of the questions most often asked is: How do I become a better web
designer?

The answer is to get inspiration from sources outside of the Internet. Design
books that talk about theory will do more for oneself in the longrun than more
CSS galleries.

~~~
spitfire
Now I can't upvote you enough.

"The answer is to get inspiration from sources outside". There was a figher
pilot in the 60's through 90's who proved very formally that this is the case.
Life and death, creation, and existence (and modern military theory) is based
on pulling inspiration from the outside.

Destruction and creation
[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.168...](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.168.5267&rep=rep1&type=pdf)

